# Need help with Win 10



## billubakra (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My cousin got a new Win 10 laptop yesterday. We need your help with few issues-

1. We have two old pc's at home, one is running Win XP SP2 and the other one is running Win 7 Ultimate. The first one is connected to the internet via lan cable and the other one via wifi. Is it possible to connect all three computers or at least two of them via wi-fi(since we use the same ISP's internet at home and the ip will be the same) using networking or some software so that we can copy/transfer data among them?

2. From where to download the installer file of Windows 10 Home Single Language? We have got the key using ProduKey, need the setup for the emergencies. If there's any torrent which is not modded or something, then great.

3. The laptop has one drive named as recovery. How exactly does thing work? The shopkeeper told us to make recovery discs. Let's say we make those discs, then how to recover data using them?

4. We cannot install Microsoft Security Essentials(MSE) in Win 10 instead it comes preinstalled with Windows Defender. Two issues with this software, first it does not autoscan any usb plugged into the laptop, be it a pen drive or an external hdd. MSE had an option for auto scanning USB's. Second issue is that let's say there's any file, say some .exe file when we right click on the file there's no option to scan it with Windows Defender. MSE and every anti virus has atleast this option. Is there any setting to enable these functions?

The photo viewer in Win 10 sucks. It could be a personal choice but 7 looked better. I can't say anything performance wise.

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2016)

> . We have two old pc's at home, one is running Win XP SP2 and the other one is running Win 7 Ultimate. The first one is connected to the internet via lan cable and the other one via wifi. Is it possible to connect all three computers or at least two of them via wi-fi(since we use the same ISP's internet at home and the ip will be the same) using networking or some software so that we can copy/transfer data among them?



You can use all of them with WiFi. That's the sole purpose of WiFi.

You can copy the data using traditional method with the help of a large size pen drive or an external HDD. Alternatively, you can use LAN cable. The latter will be faster.



> 2. From where to download the installer file of Windows 10 Home Single Language? We have got the key using ProduKey, need the setup for the emergencies. If there's any torrent which is not modded or something, then great.



Windows 10 ISO



> 3. The laptop has one drive named as recovery. How exactly does thing work? The shopkeeper told us to make recovery discs. Let's say we make those discs, then how to recover data using them?



Most of laptops have built in recovery especially those which come with pre-loaded OSs. Usually there's a shortcut key assigned during boot process to boot into recovery. Alternatively, those back discs can be used. And these are not meant for data recovery, rather restoring laptop to factory state.



> 4. We cannot install Microsoft Security Essentials(MSE) in Win 10 instead it comes preinstalled with Windows Defender. Two issues with this software, first it does not autoscan any usb plugged into the laptop, be it a pen drive or an external hdd. MSE had an option for auto scanning USB's. Second issue is that let's say there's any file, say some .exe file when we right click on the file there's no option to scan it with Windows Defender. MSE and every anti virus has atleast this option. Is there any setting to enable these functions?



Disable it and use a good AV like Kaspersky or ESET.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for replying dear.



dashing.sujay said:


> You can use all of them with WiFi. That's the sole purpose of WiFi.
> 
> You can copy the data using traditional method with the help of a large size pen drive or an external HDD. Alternatively, you can use LAN cable. The latter will be faster.
> *
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2016)

> Like I wrote dear that one pc with Win XP SP2 connects via lan so it will not be possible to connect via wifi. Say one pc is on lan and others are on wifi using the same isp with the same ip then can't we connect them together?



Why do you believe that you can't connect them together ? There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to connect them together.



> I tried this link but it seems that the laptop is auto updating something in the background, probably Windows updates and HP's bloatware so the download speed is very very less. Is there any clean torrent for the same, so that we can pause/resume due to slow speeds?


*kat.cr/microsoft-windows-10-home-and-pro-x64-cleaniso-glodls-t11028252.html



> First how to find that shortcut key? And how to restore the laptop to factory state, say after making those discs?



Refer to your laptop's manual or Google is your friend.

I already said about recovering from discs. You "boot" from them to initiate the recovery.



> Brother MSE is the best, moreover it is free. So, we are used to it. Leaving the pc with Windows XP SP2 we are using MSE everywhere. Can't we change the settings in WD so that it autoscans an USB inserted in the laptop and that we can scan any file by right clicking on it, just like MSE does? If these options are not available then WD is junk and MSE should be released for Windows 10.?



I stand on what I said earlier.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 7, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Not able to quote you. It is saying lengthen message to atleast 5 characters. Anyways-

Why do you believe that you can't connect them together ? There is no reason why you shouldn't be able to connect them together.

*Could you please guide me on steps as in how to do that? The shopkeeper said few wires need to be installed and it will cost like 1500-2000rs.
*

*kat.cr/microsoft-windows-10-home-and-pro-x64-cleaniso-glodls-t11028252.html

*Thanks.*

Refer to your laptop's manual or Google is your friend.

I already said about recovering from discs. You "boot" from them to initiate the recovery.

*I will google regarding the recovery button. Let's say we have made those 6 recovery discs and we boot from them to initiate recovery, then what's the difference between recovery and fresh install with the OS's cd as both will 

restore the laptop to factory state in a way? And say if we use them, then will it wipe out any data from drives other than C?
*

I stand on what I said earlier.

*So, MSE and WD aren't any good?*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2016)

billubakra said:


> [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]
> 
> Not able to quote you. It is saying lengthen message to atleast 5 characters. Anyways-



That's because you are typing your replies within the quote. A reply always counts character which is outside of quote, not inside.





> *Could you please guide me on steps as in how to do that? The shopkeeper said few wires need to be installed and it will cost like 1500-2000rs.
> *



A simple LAN cross over cable and configure your LAN accordingly. It won't cost that much as you have to connect only one device. You only need to pay for the wire.




> *I will google regarding the recovery button. Let's say we have made those 6 recovery discs and we boot from them to initiate recovery, then what's the difference between recovery and fresh install with the OS's cd as both will
> 
> restore the laptop to factory state in a way? And say if we use them, then will it wipe out any data from drives other than C?
> *



A fresh install means clean OS with no drivers. A factory restore means OEM provided OS along with all the drivers and supplied programs, pre-installed.

Yes, data will be wiped. You can either choose only system drive to restore or complete disk.



> *So, MSE and WD aren't any good?*



Yes.

*www.av-comparatives.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/avc_sum_201512_en.pdf


----------



## billubakra (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Brother. Kindly clear last few doubts-



dashing.sujay said:


> That's because you are typing your replies within the quote. A reply always counts character which is outside of quote, not inside.
> 
> *Got that Sir.
> *
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2016)

> Na, in my city the engineer's charges are more than the wire or anything else. They charge like 500-1000 bucks if you ask them to visit your place. Could you please guide how to connect wirelessly, as in networking with wi-fi, Windows Xp with Windows 10. This is really important because the system with 10 will be on the ground floor with access to a printer and we need to take print outs from Xp which is on the first floor, so instead of taking the printer up and down everytime, we need this thing to be sorted out.
> P.S. the documents typed in XP will be in Hindi font, mostly typed in Quark Express or Pagemaker's old versions. These will not work in 10 I think.



You will just need to buy a wireless adapter like this to connect your desktop computer to WiFi.



> What we are looking for is 10 connected to Xp so print commands given from Xp goes right to the printer.



No you don't need to inter-connect PCs at all. You just need to install the printer wirelessly. If your printer has wifi, then best otherwise you can still configure your printer to work across the network as it is done in cyber cafes.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 8, 2016)

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

You will just need to buy a wireless adapter like this to connect your desktop computer to WiFi.

*Already ordered a Tenda wireless adapter from Amazon. I hope that it is good.
*

No you don't need to inter-connect PCs at all. You just need to install the printer wirelessly. If your printer has wifi, then best otherwise you can still configure your printer to work across the network as it is done in cyber cafes.

*How to install the printer wirelessly? The printer does not have wi-fi. The model is Canon LBP 2900B.*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2016)

> You will just need to buy a wireless adapter like this to connect your desktop computer to WiFi.



No idea about the particular model or brand. Let's see.



> How to install the printer wirelessly? The printer does not have wi-fi. The model is Canon LBP 2900B.



Install a printer on a home network - Windows Help


----------



## billubakra (Feb 8, 2016)

Dear Brother, do we need to follow these steps from windows xp or from windows 10?

    Open Devices and Printers by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, and then, on the Start menu, clicking Devices and Printers.

    Click Add a printer.

    In the Add Printer wizard, click Add a network, wireless or Bluetooth printer.

    In the list of available printers, select the one you want to use, and then click Next.

    If prompted, install the printer driver on your computer by clicking Install driver. Administrator permission required If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

    Complete the additional steps in the wizard, and then click Finish.

Install a printer on a home network - Windows Help


Not able to find this option in win 10-
In the Add Printer wizard, click Add a network, wireless or Bluetooth printer.


We called a local vendor regarding this. He said home visiting charges Rs. 500/- and the installation etc. will cost another 400-500 Rs. I owe you a lot brother.




dashing.sujay said:


> No idea about the particular model or brand. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> Install a printer on a home network - Windows Help


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2016)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION]

You just have to install your printer normally on one machine (here win 10) which is most likely to be powered on most of the time. Then you need to "share" it from there over the network. I'd suggest you to upgrade to win 7 from XP.

So basically, what you have to do here is:

1) Install printer on win 10

2) Share it from there

3) Add the shared printer on XP.

And I owe you nothing bro, everybody is here to seek and get help.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 9, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

The printer is installed on both the machines and prints can be taken by connecting them with the usb cable with the printer. Win 7 cannot be installed in the pc because some hindi fonts & few softwares like Quark Express don't work well in 7 or greater versions.

The drivers of xp and 10 are different in versions. Will this be an issue?
Is this the right option from 10? And do we need to change any settings under additional drivers tab?

*oi64.tinypic.com/2j31j4m.jpg

And man the tenda adapter that we received was broken in transit. Will be ordering the one that you suggested. You sure na that sharing thing will work? As won't be able to return it this time.




dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION]
> 
> You just have to install your printer normally on one machine (here win 10) which is most likely to be powered on most of the time. Then you need to "share" it from there over the network. I'd suggest you to upgrade to win 7 from XP.
> 
> ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 9, 2016)

> The drivers of xp and 10 are different in versions. Will this be an issue?
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about that but in the image you shared, it says to install additional drivers. So I guess you should do that.
> ...



Seems to be the right option. Don't use win 10.



> And man the tenda adapter that we received was broken in transit. Will be ordering the one that you suggested. You sure na that sharing thing will work? As won't be able to return it this time.



I'm not a pro at networking but it "should" work. Why don't you first try making the printer work with the current wireless setup ?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 9, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Will install x86 bit drivers under additional drivers tab as XP is 32 bit.

....Why don't you first try making the printer work with the current wireless setup ?.... Now how to do this? The printer works with usb with any machine. Since the pc cannot be connected wirelessly as of now, then how to make the printer work wirelessly in one device only?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 9, 2016)

> Now how to do this? The printer works with usb with any machine. Since the pc cannot be connected wirelessly as of now, then how to make the printer work wirelessly in one device only?



I hope the current setup is like this:

Wired system -> Router <- Wireless system.

Install and connect the printer in wired system, share it from there and then try to access it from wireless system. That considers that your systems are already accessible to each other on WLAN.

btw does your printer have a LAN port ?


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Yes the setup was indeed like this, Wired system -> Router <- Wireless system

We have got a wireless adapter, now it is Wireless system -> Router <- Wireless system

....Install and connect the printer in wired system, share it from there and then try to access it from wireless system. That considers that your systems are already accessible to each other on WLAN.... The printer is already installed in both the systems. We want to keep it on the ground floor with win 10 and not with the now wireless system xp. We have shared it from 10 installing both x86 and x64 bit drivers in 10 but it is not printing as per the print commands given from xp. What are we doing wrong here?

I don't think Canon LBP 2900 B has a LAN port. We connect it using an usb cable only.



dashing.sujay said:


> I hope the current setup is like this:
> 
> Wired system -> Router <- Wireless system.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2016)

for win 10 pc,in network & sharing centre confirm network type is work or home & password protected sharing is turned off in advanced sharing settings.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for replying.
The network type is auto shown as Public in 10. File and Printer sharing is turned on and network discovery is turned off. Also password protected sharing is turned off in win 10. Do we need to change any settings in xp?



whitestar_999 said:


> for win 10 pc,in network & sharing centre confirm network type is work or home & password protected sharing is turned off in advanced sharing settings.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2016)

> The network type is auto shown as Public in 10


change it to private/home/work first.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 13, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> change it to private/home/work first.



How to do that dear? And what difference will it make? I mean all the sharing options are enabled in Public network type also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 13, 2016)

ok,try this from xp system by logging into win 10 system from xp:
How to connect Windows XP to printer connected to Windows 10 Pro - Super Use


> You have to see the printer in explorer - so you have to log into \\Win10MachineName (with valid credentials)
> Add Printer - LOCAL Printer, new Local Port : \\Win10MachineName\sharedPrinter (e.g \\MyComp\HP1005)
> If the port is in use, find it in existing Local Ports


----------



## billubakra (Feb 22, 2016)

It didn't work. We followed all the posts mentioned in this thread. Any help if we want to connect xp pc>win 10 laptop with wire and then print?

- - - Updated - - -

Another update-

The network guy came. He connected the pc and the laptop via the cable. The drives of Xp are being shared on 10. But we are not able to connect the printer in xp. Check this error-

*oi65.tinypic.com/14c5lpk.jpg

It asks for a password when we click on connect printer in xp. When we enter the username(workgroup name) and the password that we use to enter into the laptop, the MS account one, we cannot stop it from coming on the boot screen everytime. Is that fine?

Why is it asking for a password?

When we connect both computers via ip, nothing works. No internet no networking in the pc with xp. 10 is connected via wifi to the internet. The isp is airtel which uses dynamic ip. Is this an issue?

10 is automatically detecting the wifi as a public group. Is that the reason why in xp it asks for a password? How to change it to private?

The networking guy took 1000rs.  for the cable, but nothing is working


----------



## billubakra (Feb 24, 2016)

I think the answer to our question lies in the following links, I am just not able to interpret it in a noob language

How to connect Windows XP to printer connected to Windows 10 Pro - Super Use

How to share a printer on Windows 10 without homegroups? - Super Use

Kindly check them

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Can you please please explain this, Add remote printer on XP machine via installing remote shared Win10 printer as local printer on XP machine connected thru local port: \\yourWin10machine\sharedPrinter.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2016)

Did you check this link ?

Add Shared Printer as a Local Printer  :: Admin  :: Admin Tips  :: Windows 7  :: Windows Server 2012/2008/2003/2000/XP/NT Administrator Knowledge Base  :: KBase Tips :: WindowsNetworking.com



It tells step by step how to add shared printer as local.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2016)

> It asks for a password when we click on connect printer in xp. When we enter the username(workgroup name) and the password that we use to enter into the laptop, the MS account one, we cannot stop it from coming on the boot screen everytime. Is that fine?


Need details,workgroup is different from local account so what exactly are you using & what do you mean by it coming on boot screen every time.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]   [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Thanks a lot guys it worked. Thank you for all your help and time.

Take a bow.

One more thing, we are planning to do networking of this same win 10 machine with another win xp computer. Since the tech guy did all the networking before, so could you please share the steps as in how to do networking between win 10 machine and another win xp computer? We want to share drives to copy, paste stuff. Kindly see that it should not affect the networking done earlier+the new networking should not mess with the printer settings.

- - - Updated - - -

An update-

All the devices at our place were connected via wifi, suddenly the wifi connection was lost in Win 10 although in other devices it was working. So, we restarted the Windows and it showed the restart logo and below that restarting was written. We waited for about 30 minutes and then we turned it off from the main button. We did not install any software though we installed Connectify yesterday, it did not work so we unistalled it. Check this error-




What's Ap mode btw? And why is it not present in Win 10?

Now the boot time has increased a lot. In Task Manager>>Startup the boot time is mentioned 5.2 seconds but it takes a lot of time to boot up. Any troubleshooting that we can do? Or any other steps?

One more reason to make the recovery discs eh? Still not getting the time to do so


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 26, 2016)

> One more thing, we are planning to do networking of this same win 10 machine with another win xp computer. Since the tech guy did all the networking before, so could you please share the steps as in how to do networking between win 10 machine and another win xp computer? We want to share drives to copy, paste stuff. Kindly see that it should not affect the networking done earlier+the new networking should not mess with the printer settings.



You just have to enter IP manually in LAN adapter IPv4 properties. Check it in the currently configured systems, and assign a subsequent IP.



> What's Ap mode btw? And why is it not present in Win 10?



AP = Access Point. It is a functionality which enables other devices to connect wirelessly via the AP device which usually is any wireless card/router.

It's not OS dependent, rather your device which you plugged in, the portable wifi adapter, does not support AP mode as per Connectify.



> Now the boot time has increased a lot. In Task Manager>>Startup the boot time is mentioned 5.2 seconds but it takes a lot of time to boot up. Any troubleshooting that we can do? Or any other steps?



Run CCleaner.

Disable unnecessary start up programs and services.

Uninstall unnecessary programs.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for replying dear.



dashing.sujay said:


> You just have to enter IP manually in LAN adapter IPv4 properties. Check it in the currently configured systems, and assign a consequent IP.
> 
> That's too complex for me. Can you explain that? Also the  guy who installed the wires did not assign any ip to xp and 10 for the printer sharing thing. How to do that?
> 
> ...


----------



## billubakra (Mar 1, 2016)

[MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Need your advice dear brother.


----------



## billubakra (May 17, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION]

Dear Brothers,

We have got a new pc with Windows 10 at home. How to do networking between Windows 10 and Windows XP? Last time we called in the tech guy and he did some settings from Windows>>Run to do networking. The workgroup names of both the pc's are same.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 17, 2016)

These links might help you:

Networking home computers running different versions of Windows - Windows Help

Solved Sharing files on Windows 10 to Windows XP - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> These links might help you:
> 
> Networking home computers running different versions of Windows - Windows Help
> 
> Solved Sharing files on Windows 10 to Windows XP - Windows 10 Forums




I checked both links yesterday via Google. The thing is that we do not want to share any files, only the printer which will be connected to Win 10 to the pc with Win XP. The pc with 10 is connected via wifi and the pc with xp via lan to the modem. What the tech guy did was, of the little what I remember assign an ip to xp, then set some command //win 10 pc name or win xp pc name in run(win key+r) and voila the pc's were connected and then with your help we are able to share the printer with some link mentioned in the thread.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I checked both links yesterday via Google. The thing is that we do not want to share any files, only the printer which will be connected to Win 10 to the pc with Win XP. The pc with 10 is connected via wifi and the pc with xp via lan to the modem. What the tech guy did was, of the little what I remember assign an ip to xp(not sure about this) then set some command //win 10 pc name or win xp pc name in run(win key+r) and voila the pc's were connected and then with your help we are able to share the printer with some link mentioned in the thread.



He must have set IPv4 address from LAN adapter properties. You can do that.

Have a look at this - How to Assign a Static IP Address in Windows 7, 8, 10, XP, or Vist


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> He must have set IPv4 address from LAN adapter properties. You can do that.
> 
> Have a look at this - How to Assign a Static IP Address in Windows 7, 8, 10, XP, or Vist




Thanks dear. An ip of 192.168.1.3 has been assigned to the pc with xp. 192.168.1.1 is I think by default the ip of the Win 10 pc. Now how to connect both pc's? What's the command to connect them both via run, which starts with //?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2016)

Are you sure 192.168.1.1 is not the IP of router ? Usually, local IPs would start from 192.168.x.y (where y >1, that's not a rule though).

After //, you just have to enter the IP address directly as in //192.168.1.3 .


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Are you sure 192.168.1.1 is not the IP of router ? Usually, local IPs would start from 192.168.x.y (where y >1, that's not a rule though).
> 
> After //, you just have to enter the IP address directly as in //192.168.1.3 .



Yes 192.168.1.1 belongs to the router. Sorry for the wrong info. No ip was assigned to the system with 10. Why doesn't 10 need any ip assigning and is it mandatory for xp to be assigned an ip?

So, after configuring all that you have mentioned and after entering //192.168.1.3 from the system with 10, are we all set?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 18, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Yes 192.168.1.1 belongs to the router. Sorry for the wrong info. No ip was assigned to the system with 10. Why doesn't 10 need any ip assigning and is it mandatory for xp to be assigned an ip?
> 
> So, after configuring all that you have mentioned and after entering //192.168.1.3 from the system with 10, are we all set?



Who said that win 10 doesn't needn an IP assigning ? Every system needs to be assigned a unique IP.

And no after configuring that you're not set in the _way_ you wanted. Because it does enable file sharing too.

I just answered questions from whatever you said about what you saw your tech guy working on your computer.


----------



## billubakra (May 19, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Who said that win 10 doesn't needn an IP assigning ? Every system needs to be assigned a unique IP.
> 
> And no after configuring that you're not set in the _way_ you wanted. Because it does enable file sharing too.
> 
> I just answered questions from whatever you said about what you saw your tech guy working on your computer.



Dear Brother I was not able to find any ip assigned to the old system with 10, check this-

*oi66.tinypic.com/jv3w8x.jpg

In the evening since no settings or anything needs to be changed in xp should I assign 192.168.1.2 ip to the new system with 10?

Yes after configuring, it will enable file sharing too, but I will set only share printer in 10, so that should solve the purpose.

And thank you for being so kind and patient in answering my queries.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2016)

Yes, you may go ahead with that. That should do the job.


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, you may go ahead with that. That should do the job.



Dear Brother,

We are trying to share the printer from the machine with Windows 10 to the machine with Windows XP again as the system with 10 is new. We are trying to install the compatible x32 drivers in 10 because our XP system is a 32 bit machine and additional drivers needs to be installed in 10 if the printer is to be shared, but the setup is not being found when we browse the same.

*oi67.tinypic.com/e6sx2a.jpg

*oi64.tinypic.com/sgkeqe.jpg

*oi68.tinypic.com/2chuetf.jpg

I am searching about this since yesterday, but not able to find that inf file as mentioned here-

When installing additional printer 32-bit drivers fails on Windows 7 64-bit I get the error &quot;Selected printer driver not found&quot;, what should I do? - Super Use


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

Sorry brother, this is something I haven't done so can't just answer on assumptions.

BTW why don't you install x64 version of both OS' ?


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sorry brother, this is something I haven't done so can't just answer on assumptions.
> 
> BTW why don't you install x64 version of both OS' ?



Can you check that superuser thread and this one How to install x86 printer drivers on x64? Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums

No dear x64 drivers give an error if we try to install them on a x32 machine.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Can you check that superuser thread and this one How to install x86 printer drivers on x64? Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums
> 
> No dear x64 drivers give an error if we try to install them on a x32 machine.



I said x64 version of OS not driver.


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I said x64 version of OS not driver.



Sorry for the misinterpretation. The specs of the machine are too low to install the x64 bit version. Moreover the thing in question is possible. I just don't know how to find that inf file.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Sorry for the misinterpretation. The specs of the machine are too low to install the x64 bit version. Moreover the thing in question is possible. I just don't know how to find that inf file.



How low ? x64 shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> How low ? x64 shouldn't be a problem.



P4, 512mb ram, Intel motherboard some 2006 model.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2016)

billubakra said:


> P4, 512mb ram, Intel motherboard some 2006 model.



It should be fine I suppose.


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> It should be fine I suppose.



SP3 was installed few years back but the machine hanged a lot so we switched back to SP2. I think that might be related to some other error and not it being a SP3, but SP2 is solving our purpose nevertheless. I spent hours checking the canon forums and was able to find that inf file. Kindly help me out with another issue in the same context. I did not assign any ip to the computers, it was automatically assigned as follows-
SP3                                                                                                        
PC Name-A....                                                                              
Workgroup- WORKGROUP                                                                  
Ip- 192.168.1.101 (auto assigned)                                                     

10
PC Name-N....
Workgroup- WORKGROUP
Ip- 192.168.1.100 (auto assigned)

When I click on run and try to connect them say from xp //N.... or //192.168.1.100 it says that Windows cannot find '//192.168.1.100 or //N...... ' Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for a file, click the Start button, and then click Search.

The error is the same if we search for the system with xp from 10. No settings were changed/modified in xp, they are the same as the tech guy did months back. What am I doing wrong here dear?


----------

